# Little Blue BBQ



## lovetosmoke (Aug 12, 2008)

Just thought I would let everyone know about the Little Blue BBQ in Fairbury, Nebraska on September 5th and 6th.  It is the Nebraska State Championship event.  It has all the great tastes but not all the hoopla of the big cities.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

Just racking up the posts, aren't ya Ken........


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd like to nominate YOU as the new law, at least your here once in a while!


----------

